# Suche 1200er Steuerung



## edison (11 Januar 2019)

Nachdem es mit  einer 800er Easy nicht geklapt hat würde ich ganz gern mal das Ansteuern eines Schrittmotors mit einer 1200er CPU versuchen.
Daher suche ich eine DC/DC/DC CPU der 1200er Reihe.

Nur zum spielen, gerne mit Beschädigungen


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Januar 2019)

Was genau hat denn bei der Easy nicht geklappt?
Das Du einen Schrittmotor nicht direkt an einem "normalem" DO betreiben kannst ist Dir aber bekannt?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## edison (12 Januar 2019)

Ja, die Easy kann auch mit Takt & Richtung positionieren.
Ich betreibe den Motor an einer entsprechenden Endstufe.
Leider kann die Easy nur den Fahrbefehl annehmen und will dann vor dessen Abschluss nichts mehr daran ändern.
Laut Doku gibt es bei der 1200er einen Handbetrieb in dem die Geschwindigkeit ohne zu stoppen  angepasst werden kann.
Das möchte ich ausprobieren.


----------



## edison (15 Januar 2019)

Ich bin fündig geworden, habe heute einen sehr netten Mitforenten kennenlernen dürfen.
Es ist eine aktuelle 1212c geworden.
Bin schon dabei alles auf ein Brettchen zu schrauben.


----------

